# A Hodgepodge Of Pics - Oct. 07, 2010



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Post in this forum as there are non-pigeon pics included. 

http://www.rims.net/2010Oct07

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Terry!!

Many thanks for posting!!

Some really great and beautiful "*Hodgepodgers*" there!!  

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You have a special bunch of babies there. One prettier than the other. Bless you for giving those sweeties a loving home. 

Reti


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Spot on with Valor, one of the very handsome pigeons I have seen


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Such lovely critters that live with you! The ducklings and baby pidgies are just adorable, Valor is quite handsome, and the odd colored roller you have is called an 'almond'


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

sreeshs said:


> Spot on with Valor, one of the very handsome pigeons I have seen


Thank you, sreeshs. Valor was originally rescued by our member Kippermom. Valor came to live with me as I have other PMV survivors for him to be with.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Such lovely critters that live with you! The ducklings and baby pidgies are just adorable, Valor is quite handsome, and the odd colored roller you have is called an 'almond'


Thanks, Becky! That almond bird is a very large pigeon .. somewhere between racing pigeon and King, so I don't think she is a Roller. I realize you had no way to judge relative size from the pic but appreciate you looking and replying.

Terry


----------

